# First DIY Carpet Enclosure.



## davobmx (Mar 6, 2013)

My first legit attempted at a enclosure for my carpet to have more room to grow and mayb a room mate.













Got this much done in 3 hours at the cost of $65.
Still need to suss out the lid and get some glass cut to size.


----------



## davobmx (Mar 6, 2013)

1200x900x600.


----------



## JrFear (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 6, 2013)

How did you join the back panel?


----------



## davobmx (Mar 6, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> How did you join the back panel?



Two 50mm strips across, top and bottom.
And one vertical down the ridge.


----------



## davobmx (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## davobmx (Mar 7, 2013)

Checking out her new home.

Managed to get glass cut by a mate so all up should be under a $100.


----------



## davobmx (Mar 8, 2013)

Almost done, Just need to cap the top edges with something, get a door lock, cap the screws and brace the mesh.
And all new/bigger furnishings.

Not bad for $125 all up


----------



## flyingbull13 (Mar 9, 2013)

looks very good mate


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks good mate.
Don't forget to seal all the joins.


----------



## davobmx (Mar 9, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> Looks good mate.
> Don't forget to seal all the joins.



For what reasons, also what would u seal it with, aquariums silicon?


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 9, 2013)

If moisture gets in melamine can warp and just disintegrate. This may not happen but best to be safe than sorry.
Aquarium grade silicon is good or I think outdoor/waterproof stuff works well but aquarium is probably the best as it is designed for similar purpose and for live animals.
Should add, it looks really good and at a great price too. Shows how much of a ripoff pet shops are!


----------



## davobmx (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok cheers mate


----------



## davobmx (Mar 10, 2013)

All done in Less Than a week and under $150.
Just need better logs n greenery.


----------

